# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  European Genetic Distance

## Cambrius (The Red)

Here are the latest genetic distance graphs (with Spain as ground) using Eurogenes Ancestry Project autosomal DNA data:

----------


## Knovas

So, this means Spain compared to other countries, ¿right?

I say this because it's imposible to find Greece with this proximities since they don't have enough Northern European ancestry.

----------


## Ferreiro_

Of course Spain is more like its neighbors: France, than more distant countries: Lithuania. But we have another neighbor: Morocco.
I am quite sure that if the scientific study includes northern Morocco, parts of southern Spain as Andalusia would give greater similarity to Morocco than to Finland or Lithuania.

Se le dedico a Knovas :)

----------


## Knovas

Keep dreaming t.r.o.l.l. Dodecad include Northern Africans, you can check by yourself your ignorance: https://spreadsheets.google.com/spre...COCa89AJ#gid=0

North Africans have only 31% Mediterranean, Spaniards have 40% West European and almost 2% East European. This match much better with Lithuanians and Finns, and without considering that this two groups also have some Mediterranean blood.

Dedicated to your stupidity, angry buffon ;)

----------


## Ferreiro_

> Keep dreaming t.r.o.l.l. Dodecad include Northern Africans, you can check by yourself your ignorance: https://spreadsheets.google.com/spre...COCa89AJ#gid=0
> 
> North Africans have only 31% Mediterranean, Spaniards have 40% West European and almost 2% East European. This match much better with Lithuanians and Finns, and without considering that this two groups also have some Mediterranean blood.
> 
> Dedicated to your stupidity, angry buffon ;)


Learn to read. I have said: SOUTHER SPAIN, NORTHERN MOROCCO

Accordingly Eupedia
http://www.eupedia.com/forum/showthr...s-and-Iberians

The Portuguese have in total 7.5% of African autosomal DNA
Probably the same even more in SW of Spain.

Disfrútalo.

----------


## Knovas

This is OLD fool! check the actual Portuguease average: 39.4% west european, 1.7% east european, 43.8 mediterranean.

As I said, use your glasses. It is IMPOSIBLE to match better North Africans than any other Europeans, buffon.

You are insane, a totally clueless clown who posts nothing but bullshit.

----------


## Ferreiro_

Barking, barking, barking.

----------


## Knovas

Not barking, but posting reliable information which you cannot contradict. The only sound, is the grinding of a donkey everytime you post new rubbish.

Get some help, pathetic  :Laughing:

----------


## Ferreiro_

Science doesn't lie. The link of Spain with North Africa has been proved scientifically. E-M81, It gets more than 40% in some areas of Spain.

----------


## Knovas

Why do you continue t.r.o.l.l.? you lost this battle since the first time because of your ignorance, and because haplogroups have nothing to do with phenotype, they mostly indicate ancient migrations. And also, you search wrong information when you have a good haplogroup table here in Eupidia.

You are surpassing your own ridiculous jajajaj

----------


## Ferreiro_

Autosomal and Y-DNA are different concepts. Approximately 10% of Spanish belong to haplogroup E, and specifically the M-81. That means 1 each 10 people in Spain have the same Y-DNA that the inhabitants of Morocco / Algeria. 
Then there is the issue of gypsies in Spain, they are estimated to be between 500.000 and 1 million.

----------


## Knovas

Don't you see we don't care about Y-DNA or mtDNA knowing that admixture is what really defines a population? You are doing nothing more than one of the biggest ridiculous in all this days.

PD: Keep obsessed with Gipsies, keep XD

----------


## Carlitos

I have been investigating on the page of the project E on the M-81 in Spain. Inside the scarcity it is higher in the north of Spain than in Andalusia, probably the origin is in thousands of years before the eighth century and it is curious that it is lower on the coast than in the north of Spain, even autosomal is lower in Andalusia than in the north, the experts attribute it to the later Celtic settlement of Andalusia and later to the romanization and also bearing in mind the later and supposed Arab invasion, which should have thrown other information to those who exist.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> Autosomal and Y-DNA are different concepts. Approximately 10% of Spanish belong to haplogroup E, and specifically the M-81. That means 1 each 10 people in Spain have the same Y-DNA that the inhabitants of Morocco / Algeria. 
> Then there is the issue of gypsies in Spain, they are estimated to be between 500.000 and 1 million.


Who cares what the Y-DNA haplogroup levels are. Take a look at Spanish mt-DNA, there is practically no N. African to speak of. In any case, only autosomal DNA determines phenotype. You are beyond absurd...get a life.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> So, this means Spain compared to other countries, ¿right?
> 
> I say this because it's imposible to find Greece with this proximities since they don't have enough Northern European ancestry.


Yes, correct.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> Science doesn't lie. The link of Spain with North Africa has been proved scientifically. E-M81, It gets more than 40% in some areas of Spain.


HAHAHAHAHAHA. Hey, send your nonsense to some of the top university genetics departments and see what they say...Johns Hopkins, Harvard, MIT, Brown. :Laughing: 

You are a freaking lunatic.

----------


## Knovas

Thanks. The average proportions are logic.

I supose individuals with significant genetic isolate in the Pyrenees, specially French-Basques or similar, would appear much closer to France and UK than what is now apreciable in the averages. However, it is only posible to imagine because the 4 individuals clasified as 100% Western European, are in a spurious cluster wich makes imposible to average them properly.

The first preliminary run (EU7a) could help on this, but I think it was erased.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> Learn to read. I have said: SOUTHER SPAIN, NORTHERN MOROCCO
> 
> Accordingly Eupedia
> http://www.eupedia.com/forum/showthr...s-and-Iberians
> 
> The Portuguese have in total 7.5% of African autosomal DNA
> Probably the same even more in SW of Spain.
> 
> Disfrútalo.



Portugal, given the latest autosomal averages, scores ~ 6% NW African genetic AFFINITIES. This means zero because the Portuguese come in, to date, at 85-86% European, with about 42% Western / Northern and Eastern European. Spain scores under 3% NW African and 91% European. The two countries are more Western and Northern European than any other Southern Euro country, save France (~ 51%). Keep in mind that France is just 1/3 southern in geography. 

Eurogenes and Dodecad autosomal averages are updated every month. The material you referenced is old and no longer valid.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> Of course Spain is more like its neighbors: France, than more distant countries: Lithuania. But we have another neighbor: Morocco.
> I am quite sure that if the scientific study includes northern Morocco, parts of southern Spain as Andalusia would give greater similarity to Morocco than to Finland or Lithuania.
> 
> Se le dedico a Knovas :)


They have Moroccan samples and the scores are completely different from ANY Spanish results - no similarities. You are out of your league, little guy. :Useless: 

Listen dork, Moroccans do not cluster anywhere near Spaniards and Portuguese (which means they are not phenotypically similar). Read the research. Man, your ignorance is unbounded.

----------


## Drac

> Science doesn't lie. The link of Spain with North Africa has been proved scientifically. E-M81, It gets more than 40% in some areas of Spain. [/URL]



"Some" being only the Pas Valley, a population isolate, clown.




> Autosomal and Y-DNA are different concepts. Approximately 10% of Spanish belong to haplogroup E, and specifically the M-81. That means 1 each 10 people in Spain have the same Y-DNA that the inhabitants of Morocco / Algeria.


It is much less than 10%, liar.

----------


## Carlitos

> Autosomal and Y-DNA are different concepts. Approximately 10% of Spanish belong to haplogroup E, and specifically the M-81. That means 1 each 10 people in Spain have the same Y-DNA that the inhabitants of Morocco / Algeria. 
> Then there is the issue of gypsies in Spain, they are estimated to be between 500.000 and 1 million.


Already it is known that the countries have different haplogrupos. The nature is a sap and it must be good for something, otherwise the excessive purity would unleash in a regression, the best way of evolving is the diversity; really you do not trust in the nature, have very little faith in the human being.

----------


## Wilhelm

> Of course Spain is more like its neighbors: France, than more distant countries: Lithuania. But we have another neighbor: Morocco.
> I am quite sure that if the scientific study includes northern Morocco, parts of southern Spain as Andalusia would give greater similarity to Morocco than to Finland or Lithuania.
> 
> Se le dedico a Knovas :)


What an ignorant. In the study of Behar et al*.* the spanish sample includes* 6 Andalusians* and *6 catalans* and they cluster with the rest of spaniards, that is, between French and North-Italians.
By the way, the Behar spanish sample is the one also used at Dodecad, Eurogenes and the analysis of Dr. Doug McDonald's. You want me to post again the plots ? Yes, they are made of 12 spaniards, of which 6 are andalusians.




> Learn to read. I have said: SOUTHER SPAIN, NORTHERN MOROCCO
> 
> Accordingly Eupedia
> http://www.eupedia.com/forum/showthr...s-and-Iberians
> 
> The Portuguese have in total 7.5% of African autosomal DNA
> Probably the same even more in SW of Spain.
> 
> Disfrútalo.


Idiot, these are haplogroups frenquencies, not autosomal DNA. 




> Autosomal and Y-DNA are different concepts. Approximately 10% of Spanish belong to haplogroup E, and specifically the M-81. That means 1 each 10 people in Spain have the same Y-DNA that the inhabitants of Morocco / Algeria. 
> Then there is the issue of gypsies in Spain, they are estimated to be between 500.000 and 1 million.


It's not 10%, it's 4-5 %, and France has 3%.




> "Some" being only the Pas Valley, a population isolate, clown.
> 
> It is much less than 10%, liar.


People from Pas Valley autosomally cluster close to Basques.

----------


## Wilhelm

Here is the McDonald plot, *see where Moroccans and Spaniards are*. Remember, the 12 spaniards are from the Behar sample, and is composed of *6 andalusians* and 6 catalans :





Y es que la ignorancia es muy atrevida. Mejor informrse antes de hacer el ridculo.

----------

